# DRI Virginia Limited Availability 2014



## RuralEngineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Cannot find any availability for August, 2014.  In the past I could usually make last minute reservations even in July and August.  Has Williamsburg suddenly become a hot destination?

Stephen


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Plenty of Inventory*



RuralEngineer said:


> Cannot find any availability for August, 2014.  In the past I could usually make last minute reservations even in July and August.  Has Williamsburg suddenly become a hot destination?
> 
> Stephen



Hi Stephen, 

There is plenty of inventory showing for Virginia. DRI changed the way you can see inventory. We used to be able to put in a range of dates and see what was available. We cannot do that anymore. Now to see what's available, go to quick search and change the the  Display the Results as area from grid to calendar. When you search, the whole calendar will come up and you can see availability for the month at the different resorts.  I just did it and it should me up until August 21st. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 21, 2013)

*Only Sunday?*

Thanks that helps but only availability is Sunday to Sunday.

Stephen


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 21, 2013)

*13 Months Out*



robcrusoe said:


> I can only 'see' 12 months ahead through 21Jul14, not August 21st 13 months ahead, must have something to do with what member's ownership is.
> 
> I'm not seeing
> _only availability is Sunday to Sunday_



I am a US Collection owner so I can see 13 months out for Williamsburg since it's in that collection.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 21, 2013)

*2014*

Last day I can see 17 August, 2014.  I'm a converted deeded fix week owner now in the Club.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Just looked again*

I just looked again and I can see up to August 21st for both Greensprings and Powatan. 

I am not sure what is meant about Sunday to Sunday, but I see it all.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Are you sure?*



robcrusoe said:


> I have a US Collection ownership plus converted deeds at other resorts and I cannot see the 13th month you're seeing.  I guess if I wanted that 13th month I'd have to call it in or "chat."



Make sure that when you put in calendar, that you have August 2014 in there. Also, I don't put a specific resort. I just put in the Virginia from the drop down menu. 

See if you get something different.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 21, 2013)

*That's not a good thing*



robcrusoe said:


> Thanks but, I got all that and what I get is
> _There is currently no availability for the search criteria you have used._
> 
> I think that their programing is not sophisticated enough that with my ownership of three different deeded resorts and a US collection, the whole thing is just set to 12 months view.



The fact that you have the US Collection alone should give you the ability to see 13 months out. I believe that I would have to speak with someone about that. I could see if you only had the deeds, but if you have points too then you should have equal access like other points owners in your collection.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 21, 2013)

"Rural, what kind of availability do you see in months 11 and 12 (21May2014-21Jul2014) ??  Is that also only Sun-Sun?"

I have a deed at Powhatan.  It is interesting for Greensprings.  I see only Sun-Sun from Jul - Aug, 2014.  In May I see the full availability.

I see full availability for Powhatan in July, 2014 but only Sun to Sun in Aug.  I will contact DRI tomorrow to see if they can see the 16 August.  

I usually try to book under 59 days so this is the first time that I have tried using 13 months out feature.


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 21, 2013)

I also see up to aug 21, 2014.  I clicked on it to see the booking which would be aug 21 through aug 28.  Lots of space available.  I used the calendar view.


----------

